# Uber Phone Question



## tldl01 (May 4, 2015)

I'm new to Uber, as I just got approved to be a driver last week. However, I did have to submit a order form for an Uber phone, as my personal phone is a Windows Phone, which is not compatible with the Uber partner app.

How long does it typically take for the Uber phone to arrive? I ordered mine last Friday and live in upstate SC. 

My plan was to get the phone this week and start giving rides this weekend, but the phone has yet to arrive. Any info would be helpful concerning expectations as to when I can expect to receive it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meg (Jun 23, 2015)

How long did it take for your phone to arrive? I've been waiting almost a month now.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Get this phone:
https://republicwireless.com/phones/moto-g-1st-gen/
The $25 Plan: https://republicwireless.com/plans/

more savings in the long run.

If you don;t have the money up front, T-Mobile just launched a new initiative, http://www.tmonews.com/2015/06/ever...t-t-mobiles-new-jump-on-demand-lease-program/


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the Uber phone costs $520.00 per year, or $43.33 per month and you can't talk or text on it.... and it's 3G, or slow as hell internet, sucks for maps.

buy a good android like a moto G, for cash and sign up for the WalMart tmobile $30.00 plan that includes unlimited text and 5G of high speed data... you will have faster internet and save money


----------



## Meg (Jun 23, 2015)

I've got unlimited everything on my Android. Could I just use one phone? Or should I purchase a second phone/plan for cheap cheap?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Meg said:


> I've got unlimited everything on my Android. Could I just use one phone? Or should I purchase a second phone/plan for cheap cheap?


Yes, or get a tablet and hotspot it if you want a dedicated device,.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Meg said:


> I've got unlimited everything on my Android. Could I just use one phone? Or should I purchase a second phone/plan for cheap cheap?


Yes. Use one phone.


----------

